# Camacho Liberty 2005 - Rare?



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello Brothers -

Yesterday I found a half-full box of Camacho Liberty 2005's at some random dumpy smoke shop on my way home from work. I bought 1 but it dawned on me after I got home that the 2005s had a really small production run and that was 6 years ago. Are these considered hard to find? Should I go back and buy the rest? I loved the individual cedar coffins they came in.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

yup, get what you can, just check em out first....make sure they're in good shape....if you don't care for em I'm sure you could easily sell them....what are they asking for them? $18?


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

Like jimbo said, if they are in good shape at a reasonable price you should pick them up. They would be pretty easy to sell if you don't want all of them.


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

If you do end up getting them and want to let a few go, I'd gladly take 2 or 3 off your hands.



Scottye83 said:


> Hello Brothers -
> 
> Yesterday I found a half-full box of Camacho Liberty 2005's at some random dumpy smoke shop on my way home from work. I bought 1 but it dawned on me after I got home that the 2005s had a really small production run and that was 6 years ago. Are these considered hard to find? Should I go back and buy the rest? I loved the individual cedar coffins they came in.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive seen the same thing a couple times, I figure hey maybe they're still selling the at the normal price. The 2 place Ive seen them I believe want 22 dollars for them though, so no deals here.


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

They are selling for $12.50 apiece, going to go back at lunch and buy all that are left to share with my puff brothers


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea. At that price I will buy all that they have left.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

If they are being offered, I would definately take one!


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

That is an awesome price and really cool of you to do.



Scottye83 said:


> They are selling for $12.50 apiece, going to go back at lunch and buy all that are left to share with my puff brothers


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Scottye83 said:


> They are selling for $12.50 apiece, going to go back at lunch and buy all that are left to share with my puff brothers


My god buy them all lol. Thats less then even new Libertys go


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Absolutely outstanding cigar find...definitely rare!!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

If you don't mind selling one to a noob, and have any left to spare after the above folks, I wouldn't mind buying one...I need something rare to add to my collection


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah don't know that's a price even my broke self could be convinced for. lol


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hopefully no one else snatched them all up, I'll be there in about 2 hours and will buy whatever is still there and we can figure out how to allocate them from there.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I would be down for paying you for one as well. Just let me know what ya got.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Seeing that there is a ton of interest in these and I have had them and still have a couple in my humio, I will bow out of this one unless there is an overage.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Add me to the list that's interested to buy at that price. 12.50 is a steal!


----------



## LBTRS (May 19, 2011)

I would be interested if you have enough to go around. Good find!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

yea I may be in for one too, but see what ya can get, nice find.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice find! I'd gladly buy one off you if you want to move them! (Would not blame you in the least if you just kept em all tho!)


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Good news brothers, I am currently in possession of 8 sealed 2005 Camacho Liberties. I was a tad off on price, they were $12.99 apiece. I'm going to keep 1 for myself and would like to see the rest. I'm assuming shipping would be about $4 a cigar, so $17 apiece sound fair? I can simply go back through the thread post by post and see who still wants one at that price. And if you want to kick in a little extra or send me a stick I wouldn't mind, but it's certainly not mandatory. Does that seem like a reasonable way to do this?


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Also, he let me keep the box and said he could probably get more in at the same price, not sure how that is possible but whatever. The box is numbered 621/2,000 and each cigar is individually boxed and labeled 12,4XX/40,0000 in hand painted coffins.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

A full box will make the US flag across all of the coffins. Its a pretty cool coffin IMO.


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

Do you take amazon payment? What forms do you take?


Scottye83 said:


> Good news brothers, I am currently in possession of 8 sealed 2005 Camacho Liberties. I was a tad off on price, they were $12.99 apiece. I'm going to keep 1 for myself and would like to see the rest. I'm assuming shipping would be about $4 a cigar, so $17 apiece sound fair? I can simply go back through the thread post by post and see who still wants one at that price. And if you want to kick in a little extra or send me a stick I wouldn't mind, but it's certainly not mandatory. Does that seem like a reasonable way to do this?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

IMO. The best way to handle this, seeing that there are a number of people interested, is to make a first-come first-serve list and post the Box Split in the Group Buy area or in this thread. I think it will keep it a bit organized.

Edit: I also wanted to add that only 3 coffins will fit in a small flat rate box. Thought that might be helpful to you when figuring shipping. :thumb:


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, I want one if there's room still, lol.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

yeah, as much as Id like to Ill have to bow out. I couldnt putt this off until monday when I get paid. Let me know if he does in fact get more. Dont know where this secret stash of Liberties is though lol


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

I know Matt is a pro here so I will take his advice and make a new thread. Going to wait until tonight when I get home to do so, probably around 9pm. Will post a link in here as well.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Scott, I don't have a dog in this race, but IMHO you could do the most Good by limiting sales to one per customer... This way the max amount of brothers will get to pick one up. Also FYI, the 2005 Liberty is acknowledged as the best in the Liberty line so far.


----------



## LBTRS (May 19, 2011)

Is the first come first served going to be those that expressed interest in this thread or do we need to be first come first served in the new thread? As I stated earlier, I'd really like one if there is one available.

Thank you,
Ray


----------



## car12586 (Apr 11, 2011)

I would definitely be interested in 1, but sounds like they have been spoken for. If not ill look for your post tonight. 

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm feeling very conflicted about what to do at this point due to 1.) the limited supply and 2.) the fact that I cannot find ANYONE selling these online and therefore have no way to gauge their worth. I'll reach some kind of decision tonight though. Anyone have advice on how to determine a fair asking price?

Definitely thinking of doing 1 per customer, want to share the joy


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Scott. PM sent.


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

OK, here is what I have decided to do. I am keeping 1 for myself and 1 for my father-in-law as a christmas present, which leaves 6. I'm not in this to make a profit, I just want to cover the price I paid + shipping and gas/time, so I am asking $20 per cigar with a limit of 1 cigar per person. I went through this thread and found the first 6 people who indicated they would like to buy one and they are as follows:


1.	raycarlo
2.	packerjh
3.	staxed
4.	zenom
5.	danfish
6.	lbtrs

If you are on this list, please respond and let me know if you would still be interested in buying one for $20. I'm not in a hurry but also want to make this fair, so I'm going to say that if you don't respond by Monday I will assume no interest and remove you from the list. I am also debating selling the box itself if anyone has interest in that. Again, if you are on this list please let me know ASAP if you would like one for $20, and thanks to SoCalMatt for helping me sort this out, I've never done something like this before. As previously stated, the owner said he can get more so I will check back periodically and may be able to do a full box break later on!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

including shipping?


----------



## LBTRS (May 19, 2011)

Scottye83 said:


> OK, here is what I have decided to do. I am keeping 1 for myself and 1 for my father-in-law as a christmas present, which leaves 6. I'm not in this to make a profit, I just want to cover the price I paid + shipping and gas/time, so I am asking $20 per cigar with a limit of 1 cigar per person. I went through this thread and found the first 6 people who indicated they would like to buy one and they are as follows:
> 
> 1.	raycarlo
> 2.	packerjh
> ...


Sounds great, thanks for doing this and please tell me how to pay and I'll shoot it right over.

Appreciate your sharing the joy with the rest of us.

Ray


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

I'll take one for $20 if you don't mind me paying on Monday


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes $20 total including shipping, I'm not trying to make money. Packerjh, staxed and zenom have already confirmed via PM. Ray, if you have ****** you can send it to [email protected], otherwise PM me for my physical address.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Ha! Ive been refreshing the group buys for an hour waiting. You might want to pm those fellas. They, like me, have not seen this yet, maybe. 
If anyone backs out I'd be interested.

You know, it would be cool to keep the whole box and try to find the missing ones. Then you'd have the flag!
I'm interested in the box if no ones claimed that.

Thanks!


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

jeepersjeep said:


> Ha! Ive been refreshing the group buys for an hour waiting. You might want to pm those fellas. They, like me, have not seen this yet, maybe.
> If anyone backs out I'd be interested.
> 
> You know, it would be cool to keep the whole box and try to find the missing ones. Then you'd have the flag!
> ...


No one has expressed interest in the box so far. I have literally no idea how much to charge for it as I've never even owned a cigar box before. It's in pretty great shape and numbered 621/2,000.


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

By the way are any of you prospective buyers looking to piece together the full flag?


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Not to hijack, ok maybe, but, that's one hell of a fish you got there!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

It wont line perfectly unless they are from the same box. Just incase they are trying to match one piece to another.


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Buddy! 47 inch Muskie from Lake Vermillion.


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> It wont line perfectly unless they are from the same box.


Duh, didn't even think of that.


----------



## LBTRS (May 19, 2011)

Payment sent, thanks a million Scott!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Is that a p a y p a l email? Because its blocked out in private.


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

zenom said:


> Is that a p a y p a l email? Because its blocked out in private.


Yes


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

LBTRS said:


> Payment sent, thanks a million Scott!


Got it buddy, thanks for the extra as well! Unnecessary but appreciated!

I probably should have mentioned this earlier, hope it's not a deal breaker. Only 2 of the individual coffins still have the sticker seal, the other 4 have the sticker but have been opened. All the cigars are still wrapped though.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Scottye83 said:


> Got it buddy, thanks for the extra as well! Unnecessary but appreciated!
> 
> I probably should have mentioned this earlier, hope it's not a deal breaker. Only 2 of the individual coffins still have the sticker seal, the other 4 have the sticker but have been opened. All the cigars are still wrapped though.


Payment sent, sending address in PM.


----------



## LBTRS (May 19, 2011)

Scott,

Did you open yours, any idea the condition? I'm assuming this "dumpy smoke shop" had them in a humidor and not out on the counter for display for the last six years? :smile:

Don't open it if you had not, just wondering what you knew of the condition?

Thanks.


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

LBTRS said:


> Scott,
> 
> Did you open yours, any idea the condition? I'm assuming this "dumpy smoke shop" had them in a humidor and not out on the counter for display for the last six years? :smile:
> 
> ...


I actually did because I'm going to smoke it tonight to recover from the most stressful day of my life. It is in perfect shape. They were in the humidor (although on the bottom shelf) when I bought them and they are still wrapped in some type of foil type material inside of the chests. It wasn't really a "dumpy" store, it was nice and well-kept, just a very generic store which was literally named "Tobacco" and had a roughly 8 X 8 humidor, not a place you would expect to find something like this.


----------



## LBTRS (May 19, 2011)

Scottye83 said:


> I actually did because I'm going to smoke it tonight to recover from the most stressful day of my life. It is in perfect shape. They were in the humidor (although on the bottom shelf) when I bought them and they are still wrapped in some type of foil type material inside of the chests. It wasn't really a "dumpy" store, it was nice and well-kept, just a very generic store which was literally named "Tobacco" and had a roughly 8 X 8 humidor, not a place you would expect to find something like this.


Great, thanks and I look forward to adding it to my collection.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Scottye83 said:


> I actually did because I'm going to smoke it tonight to recover from the most stressful day of my life. It is in perfect shape. They were in the humidor (although on the bottom shelf) when I bought them and they are still wrapped in some type of foil type material inside of the chests. It wasn't really a "dumpy" store, it was nice and well-kept, just a very generic store which was literally named "Tobacco" and had a roughly 8 X 8 humidor, not a place you would expect to find something like this.


I find a lot of nicely aged smokes at some of those places that have the tiny humidors with stuff shoved in the back. I have not found anything rare like that, but definitely aged.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea, sometimes there is burried treasures like that. That's why I stop into every shop I see. That is how I found my one and only Opus X Robusto Uno and it was one of the best cigar I have had. Same thing, it was sitting on the floor of a small walk-in in the back corner.

Getting those 2005s is definately a great find.

RG for you sir for sharing the loot!


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Well I just smoked and all I can say is...I think you guys will be very happy! It was one of the oiliest cigars I've ever had, so flavorful but so smooth.

I'm going to go back to the shop and see if the owner was serious about getting more because 1 was nowhere near enough!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

You feel that slope getting steeper?


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> You feel that slope getting steeper?


God I hope not. When I joined puff in June I had 1 humidor with 10 cigars. Now I have 5 with about 100.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Psshhh.. Yer just getting started... :lol:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Scottye83 said:


> Well I just smoked and all I can say is...I think you guys will be very happy! It was one of the oiliest cigars I've ever had, so flavorful but so smooth.
> 
> I'm going to go back to the shop and see if the owner was serious about getting more because 1 was nowhere near enough!


Good news is that if it still retained it's original oils then they have most likely been stored correctly. I have really enjoyed every Liberty I have put to fire.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

great to hear you enjoyed it Scott, hope you can get more, thanks for the effort, pretty cool that your not even making any $$$, your a class act, bump to ya.


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

tpharkman said:


> Good news is that if it still retained it's original oils then they have most likely been stored correctly. I have really enjoyed every Liberty I have put to fire.


It was glistening around the veins.

That really sounds like a line from a romance novel.


----------



## nothung (Aug 22, 2011)

lets see a pic of them.


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry late on this but has been a hectic day, I'm going to go ahead and forfeit my spot if you haven't already filled it.

Thanks
Ray


Scottye83 said:


> OK, here is what I have decided to do. I am keeping 1 for myself and 1 for my father-in-law as a christmas present, which leaves 6. I'm not in this to make a profit, I just want to cover the price I paid + shipping and gas/time, so I am asking $20 per cigar with a limit of 1 cigar per person. I went through this thread and found the first 6 people who indicated they would like to buy one and they are as follows:
> 
> 1. raycarlo
> 2. packerjh
> ...


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

raycarlo said:


> Sorry late on this but has been a hectic day, I'm going to go ahead and forfeit my spot if you haven't already filled it.
> 
> Thanks
> Ray


No worries, looks like the next person who was interested was Jimbo1. Still want one?


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Scottye83 said:


> No worries, looks like the next person who was interested was Jimbo1. Still want one?


I'm in, thanks, pm the payment info. Thanks


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I found a shop that had boxes of 2005, 2006, 2008, and 2009s.
I got a few of each for me and a few for a few BOTLs here n there.

They can be found. Just have to check them for mold. Ive been told the coffin can cause mold if unproperly stored.


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Got my payments from zenom, jimbo and LBTRS, will ship your sticks on Monday!


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

And I've been in touch with staxed and packer regarding payment so just need to see if Danfish still wants one, just PMed him.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Payment is enroute! Thanks bro!!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Just sent my payment via PP. Thanks for letting us in on this Scott!


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Just sent my payment via PP. Thanks for letting us in on this Scott!


Cool just got it, you can disregard my PM.

All 6 are spoken for and will be sent on monday except for the people who are paying via the mail. Please let me know when they arrive, and what you think of them when you smoke them!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I responded to the PM before I saw you respond to this thread too, so you can disregard my new one.


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Quick update guys, shipment delayed due to work being insane. I'm taking Thursday off to ship the cigars among other things. I also recalibreated my hygrometer and frond it was reading a bit high so they might be a little dry when they arrive, stabilize before you smoke!


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Shipped them all today


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome, can't wait to get it!...though, I probably won't smoke it anytime soon....maybe on y bday next year.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks Scott, looking forward to it.....think maybe I'll light mine on 4th of July, funny, this cigar is older than my youngest son...wild.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Check them out for sure. I found tge same in a shop in miami. They were all covered in mold, and sime eith beatles too.


Edit:
Oops. Thats what i get for not reading past the 3rd post. Lol


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't wait to get mine so I can actually smoke one. Here is a pic of the ones I've collected so far...I just need t get the rest of the 2002 sticks for the full set!


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

That's an awesome collection Packer.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks...took me a couple years!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Got mine yesterday. Thanks Scott.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

got mine yesterday as well, forgot to mention it  Thanks!


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome, glad to hear they are arriving!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yup, got mine too, looks great, unreal that it's 6 yrs. old, love the coffin, very cool....can't wait till 4th of July to lite her up....hmmmm- maybe Memorial Day, or better yet Vetren's Day, this Friday.....


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Got mine too. Feedback is on th way!


----------



## LBTRS (May 19, 2011)

Got mine today also, looks great and really appreciate your sharing this find.

Thanks again.


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Staxed....dude....

I come home today to find a suspicious package in my mailbox. The return address looked familiar, and I suspected there might be a couple cigars inside, but I was NOT prepared for what I found when I opened it. 6 fantastic cigars including 2 of my favorites (Tat series P and Oliva V), 3 that were at the top of my wish list (AF Short Story, Undercrown, & My Uzi Weighs a Ton) and a gigantic house blend from his local B&M, plus a hand-signed note.

I had actually just returned from a funeral that hit me very hard and wasn't feeling too great about things. It might sound silly but being a recipient of this kind of generosity is exactly what I needed in that moment. You have grossly overcompensated me, so prepare for retribution 

Thanks man.

- Scott


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice way to reward a BOTL. That Daniel is ok in my book!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

I was excited when I saw the top of your wishlist, and had to immediately get them in the mail! Hope you enjoy them, and thanks again for the Liberty...maybe I'll actually smoke it some day


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

It just so happens I have a couple of your favs/wishlist smokes as well


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Scottye83 said:


> It just so happens I have a couple of your favs/wishlist smokes as well


lol, damn...all these rude people on Puff, retaliation, etc...two wrongs doesn't make a right? etc...etc...etc


----------

